

TheGreatHatsby, an ingenious AIMbot - frisco
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TheGreatHatsby

======
dflock
Might be quite fun if you automatically got Hatsby'd/Trouted when you
initially signed up to AIM, as an intro to the service - instead of the 5 or 6
complimentary spim-vertising bots you get on your brand new buddy list
currently.

------
cb5
Some years ago, when my friend and I were talking on the phone, we would each
make a three-way call at the same time.

The first to answer the phone would hear the ringing of the other dialed call
while my friend and I remained silent.

From what I recall the two called parties would almost always engage in
conversation that was usually quite funny.

~~~
bemmu
Wait a minute, this has happened to me during a lightning storm. The phone
rang, and the caller insisted that I had called them. I thought it was just
some freakish bug in the phone system caused by the storm, but now you made me
wonder if it was actually a prank instead.

------
philwelch
I've been subjected to this and it was quite amusing. The fun part is not
knowing when or if it'll happen to you.

------
Oompa
This makes me want to make a clone. Couldn't be too difficult with Ruby and
the net-toc gem.

